# A Great Martyr- BHAI JAI SINGH KHALKATT



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 15, 2008)

Today 15th April is the Martyrdom Day of one of Sikhism's "forgotten" martyrs. Under a misguided/misinformed/conspiracy whatever the reference to Bahi jai Singh's martyrdom...JINNAH NE PUTHIAN KHALLAN LHAIYAAN has been REMOVED from our  DAILY ARDASS.

Bhai Jai Singh Khalkaat was a honest hardworking Sikh living in the Village of MUGHALMAJRA about 5 KM on the Patiala Sirhind Road. His two sons Krraka Singh andKharrak Singh together with their wives lived with him.
One day in 1753 he was meditating in the fileds when Muslim Governor Abdul Samund Khan passed by. Bhai jai Singh didnt get up or salute Samund Khan as he was not even aware of his presence. His Second in Command kicked him awake and ordered him to carry the Nawab's Baggage. ( At that time such FREE LABOUR was conscripted to carry baggage from one village to another) Bhai jai Singh asked him whats in the Bag ( as he suspected it was Hook and tobacco from the smell) The Mughal admitted it was indeed tobacco and hukka of the Nawab. Bhai jai Singh refused to touch this point blank as it is agaisnt his Gurus Hukm to avoid even touching tobacco. The Mughal arrested Bhai Sahib ji and ordered that he be SKINNED ALIVE after being hung upside down from the nearest tree.
Bhai sahib was hung upside down and his skin was REMOVED starting with his big toe to his scalp. He was then set on FIRE.
His Wife, sons, and their wives were also ordered to be brought there and were killed. The pregnat wife of his son Karraka Singh managed to escape to Ambala and gave birth to a boy that carries on the family of Bhai jai Singh.
When the Singhs heard of this great tragedy they attacked the village of Mughal majra and wiped it clean off the map. Today the Village BARAN stands a few hundred yards away from its ruins.
Some Singhs made a small platform of bricks to mark the martydom place of Bhai jai Singh. During flood/or heavy rain this paltform would be submerged.
Long time passed and one day after a unusually heavy downpour a lady of a neighbouring village passed by and saw the Brick Platform FLOATING. She informed the villagers and this place was then marked and after soem research it was discovered that this was the martyrdom place of Bhai jai Singh.
By this time it was found that the SGPC had actually REMOVED the follwoing line form the ardass in its GUTKAS - We remember those who were skinned alive while hung upside down - reason given was that NO SUCH MARTYR EXISTED. It was ignored that since the line appeared in OLDER GUTKAS..there must be some reason for its inclusion.
It is suggested by some that the SGPC may also have removed thsi reference to bahi jai Singh because he belonged to the RAVIDASSIA CASTE which is caste of Bhagat ravidass Ji and considered LOW. Guru Gobind Singh ji had HUGGED bHai jaita Singh and called him RANGHRETA GURU KA BETA !! (Bhai jaita Singh brought Guru Teg bahadur Jis severed head from delhi at great risk to his own life and he was low caste !! BUT it didnt matter to GURU JI - so why should it matter to us ??
TODAY a New Gurdwara is beign built in BARAN VILLAGE to commemeorate the shaheedee of Bhai Jai Singh Khalkatt - one rare shaheed of Sikhism. It is 255 years to the Day He was skinned alive for refusing to compromise his religious beleifs.
The SGPC has done us a GREAT DISSERVICE and should immediately BRING BACK the line referring to this great shaheed.

Those who can read Punjabi can read the story and see a painting of Bhai jai Singh Khalkatt in todays..Rozana Spokesman Online........

Gyani jarnail Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you. This story reminds me of how far I have yet to go.


----------

